# Should we get our hopes up?



## mahomo (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello all,

My wife and i have taken months to gather up all the required paperwork to apply in the federal skilled category as a carpenter supervisor. We quadrupled checked our application and sent it middle of last month.

The end of the same month we noticed that the money for the application had left our account, now my question is...should we be getting excited and that we are one step closer?

We have received no emails or letters either.

Any advice/experience would be grateful.

Kind regards

James


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mahomo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My wife and i have taken months to gather up all the required paperwork to apply in the federal skilled category as a carpenter supervisor. We quadrupled checked our application and sent it middle of last month.
> 
> ...


The fact the funds have left your account suggests you're over the first hurdle and that your application was completed properly. It's a long drawn-out process and patience is indeed your friend.


----------



## chieflief (Apr 14, 2011)

You're definitely over the first hurdle, but anything could happen. Governments always cover their a$$es. They are happy to take your money, only to give it back if it doesn't work out (sometimes with a bit of interest). I suggest having a very large party once you've made it through immigration on the day you arrive - only then is it a "for sure" thing. It'll be great to have you here when you make it, mate!


----------



## Roisin123 (Apr 15, 2011)

so brave well done, i'm strongly thinking of the move but scared by the huge move


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh they are happy to take your money, but they don't work blooming hard for it! 44 months on the emigration road and still waiting to be called for our medicals, however, you could be much more successful that us, as we applied before 2008.

Best of luck chaps and don't let the ******s get you down!


----------

